# Another newbie.....



## Garth Barnard (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,

My name is Garth Barnard.  My full details can be found on my Academy's website under Chief Instructor......  www.bfmaa.co.uk 

I was given the 'heads up' by a member of another forum who said this froum was fun and informative, and how right she was!  I've read and learnt some great stuff on this forum over the last couple of days and hope to make a healthy contribution of my own.

Take care, all,

Garth.
(forever the student)


----------



## stickarts (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Garth!


----------



## MJS (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Aug 5, 2006)

Garth Barnard said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Garth Barnard.  My full details can be found on my Academy's website under Chief Instructor......  www.bfmaa.co.uk
> 
> ...



Thanks for putting up a Meet & Greet - I told people they'd like it here!  So... did you give me credit for referring you?  Because it just dawned on me that I didn't list my handle (oops).


----------



## Paul B (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT,Garth!!


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome Garth!  Happy posting!


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 5, 2006)

Garth Barnard said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Garth Barnard. My full details can be found on my Academy's website under Chief Instructor...... www.bfmaa.co.uk
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for visiting, Garth, kick your shoes and socks off and stay a while!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 5, 2006)

Hail or similar greetings!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome Garth!  Glad you joined us! :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT, Garth!


----------



## Garth Barnard (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow, what a warm reception!



			
				Kacey said:
			
		

> So... did you give me credit for referring you? Because it just dawned on me that I didn't list my handle (oops).


Yes, I did work out who you were and thank you for refering me here.

From what I've seen so far, this is certainly one of the best forums around, which is usually down to good mederation and the quality of the posters that use it.

Looks like I'm here here for good.

Take care,

Garth.


----------



## Kreth (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Garth.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## samurai69 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey garth welcome

read some of your stuff on other forums, made a helmet from you instructions there too.


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## pstarr (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## J-Man (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------

